
Want a good reason to review / “police” your kid's social media accounts? - 6stringmerc
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2017/06/21/dallas-man-gets-20-years-prison-using-fake-facebook-account-get-girls-send-nude-photos
======
Overtonwindow
The best reason is that kids do very dumb things, and they take risks, without
thinking through the consequences. The explosion in children exposing
themselves, and getting entrapped by pedophiles into exposing themselves, not
to mention the things they might say and do for attention, surely warrants
some kind of monitoring. As a kid I had zero policing of my internet usage,
perhaps that's why as a parent I will monitor and limit my children's access
and usage. tl;dr the risks are too great not to police at least a little

